# Remember this LP 570-4 Superleggera...



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Remember this? (The Nur replacement, LP 570-4 Superleggera...)

I didn't replace the Nur. How can I?!  

Anyway, it was sold and this is what the new owner did to it... :runaway:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

oh dear


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Shhhhiiiiit:nervous:


----------



## williamdv (Jun 14, 2008)

that will cost some money:chairshot


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

oh wow  .. But he sold it to you? Then crashed it?


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

whoopsie!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Unlucky  Not your problem eh, point & laugh


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

Iassume he's not having the R34 off you next then :nervous:


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

some turtle wax and that will buff right out.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

That is an interesting way to park.


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Apparently he was chasing a Porsche...


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks like he lost


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

what a shame such a nice car


----------

